# Willkommen im Alutechsupportforum



## AlutechCycles (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Von nun an sind auch wir, die Firma Alutech im Herstellerforum der IBC vertreten und möchten euch auf diesem Wege noch mehr Service und Support bieten, und gleichzeitig MTB-News für diese Kommunikationsplattform danken. Wir versuchen so oft wie möglich für euch da zu sein. Ich, Chris, werde eure Hauptansprechpartnerin sein und euch bei euren Fragen und Anregungen zur Seite stehen. Ich freue mich auf euch!  Auf gehts


----------



## Publikumsliebli (5. Oktober 2003)

Zweiter

und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. Oktober 2003)

wie siehts aus mit hardride 04 mit 1 1/8". Preise?


----------



## crossie (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alutech _
> *...Ich, Chris, werde eure Hauptansprechpartnerin sein .... *



ja, sehr schön!

btw, kannst mal den jürgen fragen wegen soulridesponsoring? langsam wird das nämlich konkreter... (und ja, ich weiss das er grad in übersee is.) 

cheers
crossie


----------



## AlutechCycles (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TiSpOkEs _
> *wie siehts aus mit hardride 04 mit 1 1/8". Preise? *



hi, die hardride04 kostet 1849,- inkl. manitou dämpfer.
werde bald die aktuelle preisliste hochladen mit allen preisen zum download als pdf. ansonsten gibts auch alle infos und preise etc auf unserer page.
gruß chris


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> ja, sehr schön!
> ...




Hmm, stellt Alutech nun auch auf der Interbike aus?


----------



## AlutechCycles (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *
> 
> 
> Hmm, stellt Alutech nun auch auf der Interbike aus? *


ja wir werden dort sein und ausstellen. die messe geht vom 11-14. oktober.
gruß chris


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2003)

moin,
na das ist ja mal schön chris! finde ich hervorragend!
 
wie wär´s denn mal mit einem wildsautreffen?
irgendwann näxtes frühjahr/sommer?
schön in einem bikepark zentral in deutschland, zb: winterberg?
würde auch ein wenig orga mit übernehmen.
gruß
der wolfi

ps: wir könnten eigendlich mal wieder 1-2   trinken, oder?


----------



## wolfi (6. Oktober 2003)

ok,
werde mal nen thread draus machen 
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## AlutechCycles (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wolfi _
> *moin,
> na das ist ja mal schön chris! finde ich hervorragend!
> 
> ...



huhu, wolfi!
das sind mal beides sehr feine sachen! sollten wir ins auge fassen! bin dabei!


----------



## cedartec (6. Oktober 2003)

Gute Idee mit dem Hersteller-Forum,
auch grosses Lob für die neue Webseite, ist um Klassen besser als die alte.

Ich habe ja seit diesem Jahr nun auch meine blaue Wildsau, ist das Ding auch für Rohloff Speedhub freigegeben oder brauche ich da ein anderes Hinterteil  ?

Gruss in den Norden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cedartec _
> *Gute Idee mit dem Hersteller-Forum,
> auch grosses Lob für die neue Webseite, ist um Klassen besser als die alte.
> 
> ...



hi cedartec,

du brauchst kein neues hinterteil; du kannst die rohloff benutzen. hast du die normalen ausfallenden benötigst du den speedbone um das ganze zu montieren, hast du aber unsere spezialausfallenden, kannste den speedbone ausser acht lassen.

ich denke mal du hast die standartausfallenden genommen, möchtest du trotzdem den speedbone nicht verwenden, reicht eine neue druckstrebe.

gruß chris

ps: danke für das lob bezüglich der page, freut mich!
gebe mein bestes. wenn noch anregungen bezüglich derer da sind, wir sind offen dafür


----------



## cedartec (7. Oktober 2003)

@Alutech

Chris, 
wie teuer wäre eine neue Druckstrebe? Und, da ich das Teil mit speedbone noch nicht gesehen habe, was bewirkt das. Und gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten des Zugverlegens als bei Barthez aus dem Alutec - zeigt her Eure Bikes Thread.

Noch eines zur Webseite, Design und Informationsgehalt und Bilder Top, nur bei 15" Screens etwas schwer anzuschauen, zudem scrollt die Newsleiste zwar mit meinem wheel aber nicht vernünftig mit dem Scrollbalken. Bei den Rahmen sehe ich auch nur die Hälfte, sprich ich muss rüberschieben. Ist es jetzt so, dass man von dem alten 800x600er Layout weggeht, weil ohnehin jeder grosse Bildschirme hat? Ich war zuletzt bei meiner Fa für das Projekt neue Webseite verantwortlich, von daher interessiert's mich.

ciao, gerhard


----------



## AlutechCycles (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo cedartec,

eine neue druckstrebe wird dich 349,-  inkl. lager kosten.
ich würde dir vorschlagen den speedbone zu benutzen, dass ist für dich am günstigsten. (der speedbone ist die drehmomentabstützung der rohloffnabe welche an der scheibenbremsbefestigung am rahmen verschraubt wird)
hab dir mal nen pic angehängt von dem teil.

zugverlegung: also generell sind keine halterungen am rahmen vorgesehen, muß man bei der rahmenbestellung dabei sagen, das wäre dann custum made. wenn jürgen weiß, wie jemand sein bike aufbauen möchte, wird er dann auch demenstprechende tipps geben.also für leute die jetzt nachrüsten wollen, bei den älteren modellen (ich glaube du hast die 2003er?), schlage ich vor dass du dir entweder noch halterungen nachträglich anschweißen lässt (das bedeutet für dich leider, dass du das rad für die zeit der "umbaumaßnahmen" nicht nutzen kannst und evtl . neulackierung...was allerdings auch beim anbau einer neuen druckstrebe der fall wäre) 
falls du eine doppelbrückengabel hast, kannst du den zug ja auf der inenseite der gabel verlegen, dann am oberrohr entlang, dann an der schwinge bis hin zur druckstrebe. halt auch mit kabelbindern befestigen. aber halt so, dass die leitung nicht wer weiß wieviel spiel hat, man kanns auch noch eleganter verlegen, mit ein paar mehr kabelbindern.

wegen der page: das format der seite ist eine kompromisslösung meinerseits, man kann es leider nicht allen recht machen. das scrollen empfand ich als kleineres übel, denn die mehrheit der user besitzt tatsächlich mittlerweile mind. einen 17" monitor oder auch größer und die tendenz zum "großmonitor" in privathaushalten steigt ja glücklicherweise  als auflösung nutzt die mehrheit ja mindestens auch 1024X768 minimum. ich habe auf der page mit frames gearbeitet, du sagtest, du könntest nicht richtig scrollen bei "news" z.B, du mußt einfach das fenster bisserl verschieben, dann taucht ein zweiter scrollbalken auf.

bei dem layout war es nicht möglich es anders umzusetzen. generell erstelle ich meine seiten immer mit einer auflösung von 1024X768, es sei denn der kunde wünscht ausdrücklich ein anderes format. es kommt natürlich auch aufs layout an, bei einigen pages kann man es ja auch so programmieren, dass sich der fensterinhalt automatisch dem fenster anpasst, dass heißt bei änderung der fenstergröße, bleibt der inhalt prozentual gleich. kommt halt immer auf den fall an, manchmal gibt es mehrere lösungen manchmal keine und manchmal muß man halt kompromisse eingehen 

grüßle chris


----------



## AlutechCycles (8. Oktober 2003)

hier noch der speedbone!
gruß chris


----------



## cedartec (8. Oktober 2003)

Chris, danke
Ich habe ne 1.5er Wildsau, ich glaube schon das 2004er Modell, müsste Jürgen wissen, habe sie über Gocycle (J. Neumann) bezogen. Wird wohl im Falle des Falles über speedbone laufen. Ich war nur geschockt wie bei den Bidlern von Barthez, wie weit man die Schaltzüge verlegen muss, damit es noch schaltbar bleibt. Ich hätte gedacht, dass dies schon besser geht. 

Zum Schluss, hattet Ihr schon mal 'ne Sau mit Romic-Dämpfer?

gruss, gerhard


----------



## cedartec (15. Oktober 2003)

N'Abend Chris,

mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen bei Eurer neuen Webseite. Ohne Klug********n zu wollen. Aber leider habe ich noch kein Impressum gefunden, wo die erforderlichen rechtlichen Infos für gewerbliche Webseiten enthalten sind - nicht das mich das sonderlich interessiert. Nach den neuen Richtlinien müssen aber bestimmte Infos da sein (siehe www.heise.de nach gesetzlichen Richtlinien suchen, vielleicht finde ich den Link noch), vielleicht könnt Ihr das noch reinstellen, weil laut Zeitung die Klagen und Verfahren diesbezüglich zunehmen (scheinbar gibt es Anwälte, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben).

Wie war denn die Interbike?

ciao, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (16. Oktober 2003)

hi gerhard,
ja das hast du schon richtig erkannt, die seiten sind jedoch schon seit längerem in der mache. die texte zu schreiben, nimmt halt ziemlich viel zeit in anspruch, die halt vor den messen an allen ecken und enden gefehlt hat. naja und impressum ist quasi dat gleiche wie "kontakt"(ok, in abgespeckter form...aber wird auch noch ausgebaut). die seite ist ja auch noch net ganz fertig..wird ja immer fleißig dran gearbeitet. 
aber im prinzip hast du schon recht. ist eine wichtige sache, die auch für uns von hoher priorität ist.
gruß chris


----------



## cedartec (16. Oktober 2003)

juten abend Chris,
wollte auch nicht mosern, war selber verblüfft, als das letztes Jahr bei uns anstand, was so alles dazu gehört. Und was Zeit anbelangt ... schaffe gerade selber das nötige newsletter vor unserer Messe nicht, weil die Vorbereitung an sich Zeit frisst. Und bei dem Wetter wäre ich lieber auf der Sau im Wald 

ciao, gerhard

gibts eigentlich news von der Interbike?


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. Oktober 2003)

nabend nochmal,

also von der interbike gibts noch keine news. die messe ist zwar vorbei, aber jürgen ist erst am 20. wieder im lande. er hat kaum angerufen, zu busy. aber wie heißts so schön? keine news sind gute news, bzw wenn sich keiner meldet gehts demjenigen meist gut  bin auch gespannt wie nen flitzebogen, wie die wildsaufamilie sich so in übersee eingelebt hat  

schönen abend
chris

ps: hab ich auch nicht als mosern aufgefasst


----------

